# Tax Tracking milage made easy!!



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I honestly cannot remember which one of the members on this board recommended that I try to Triplog but I just wanted to pass on that sentiment I started using it last month and I must say the magic trip portion of it is amazing it tracks nearly every move I make giving me a pick-up and drop-off addresses so that I have a record of them along with actual odometer readings both start and end.... why would you ever do a handwritten log... this is so much easier.... and with a little upkeep each day at the end of your shift keeps amazing records!!along with tax deduction capabilities and it also allows me to track each one of the gas receipts that I spend on gas each day ironically had I not been tracking this I would have never noticed that I've already spent $390 in gas just this month.

to those of you who have been driving for a while and even those who are just getting started I highly recommend that you give this app a try it is an amazing way to track your taxes and your taxable write-off as well as keeping track of receipts for expenses I am quite grateful to the gentleman who recommended it to me I just wish I could remember the exact person who did whoever you are thank you very much...

Here are a few screenshots... Try it you won't regret it... Best $4 bux I spend each month now....


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Does it only track the actual ride time or does it also track the dead miles?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Does it only track the actual ride time or does it also track the dead miles?


It tracks everymile you move.. and you can go in and dictate which was rideshare and which is personal... You can add custom names to the addresses.. here's a screenshot of a ride and of my rides today...


----------



## dnw777 (Jan 20, 2020)

Seems to be a cool app. What's the name of the app?


----------



## Petey (Jan 14, 2020)

dnw777 said:


> Seems to be a cool app. What's the name of the app?


That looks like Trip Log


----------



## dnw777 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dnw777 said:


> Seems to be a cool app. What's the name of the app?


Yes, Triplog sorry for the delayed response... wife's in hospital for big surgery been out of pocket... I love this app.. already shows me having over $2,000 in write off for mileage... and now I have documents to prove just that...

UBER AND Lyft's milage totals for last year are no way right... they show less than 20k combined and some of that overlapped... hell i put 34k on my BMW in the last 6 months alone.. this isn't counting what I put on my 3 series before I wrecked it. I've got rough records... but nothing like what Triplog has already produced in 20 days this year... if you haven't tried it...your missing out people.... and it can be transferred directly to you tax prep software...

Do not miss out on income this year guys now is the time to get covered and accurate records for 2020....


----------

